# HP ist online



## Wolfgang (14. Nov. 2009)

Hallo
ihr liebt doch Bilder und Berichte über alles
Meine HP ist ab heute online,viele Bilder und Kurzberichte
http://koi-fuer-jedermann.de
viel Spaß beim stöbern


----------



## axel (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

Hallo Wolfgang 

Mit meinem System kann ich Deine Hompepage nicht ansehen .
Da ist nur ein Daten und Bildersalat

lg
axel


----------



## Joachim (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

Also bei mir gehts 

Sieht auch soweit sehr nett aus - ist da ein Joomla drunter?

@Wolfgang
Ein Link zu uns in deiner Link Sektion wäre nett.


----------



## Clovere (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

viele Seitenfehler und extrem langsamer Aufbau..... mit IE8


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

Finde ich auch sehr gelungen 

Getestet mit FireFox 3.5x


----------



## Christine (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

Hi,

mit Firefox 3.5 eine schöne Seite, mit dem IE6 bekomme ich die Empfehlung auf eine neuere Version upzudaten...


----------



## Joachim (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

@Else
Also IE6 ist ja nun auch wirklich nicht mehr ganz frisch ...


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

Hallo Wolfgang,

wäre es eine rein Private Seite würde ich sagen die wäre so in Ordnung. Aber für eine gewerbliche Seite finde ich die Umsetzung nicht sonderlich gelungen.

Was mir so auf die Schnelle aufgefallen ist:

Der Katalog,  ist das nun als Onlineshop gedacht? Kann ich da bestellen? Wenn ja, wo finde ich Infos darüber.

Sobald ich in einem Onlineshop den Hinweis "Preis bitte erfragen" finde, bin ich als Kunde schon weg. 

Du hast gerade mal ca. 50 Artikel im Sortiment. Da könntest du auf eine "erweiterte Suche" wnn nicht gar auf die Suche Komplett verzichten.

Ein Gästebuch hat auf einer gewerblichen Seite meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen.

Wozu ist die Wetterbox am rechten Bildrand gut? Wen interessiert das Wetter in Dülmen?

Statistik ist ebenso uninteressant. Genau wie das Gästebuch sagt das "Guck mal, was ich für ne Tolle Seite habe" Auch die Sprachauswahl macht nur wenig Sinn, wenn es nur deutsch zur Auswahl gibt, also weg damit. Ich persönlich finde die komplette rechte Spalte als unnötige Spielerei.

Administrator Login gehört auh nicht auf die für alle zugänglichen Seiten. 

Wozu ist der Nutzer Login? Registrieren kann man sich nicht, also denke ich mal ist es für den Login der im CMS angelegten Redakteure. Hat im Frontend also auch nichts verloren.

Der Text im Impressum, hast du den von irgenwoher kopiert? Hat sich das mal ein Anwalt angesehen und für richtig befunden? Wenn nicht, runter damit.

Die grafische Umsetzung wirkt unprofessionell, da sieht man leider direkt, das das ein fertiges Layout ist, zu dem die Bilder, die ihr selbst gemacht habt leider nicht passen.

Am oberen Bildrand steht "Text_size" Zum einen sollte da "Textgrösse" stehen, zum anderen sollte das wenn möglich auch funktionieren. Die Änderung der Textgröße funktioniert nur, wenn das komplette Design auch entsprechend aufgebaut wurde. Also entweder richtig machen oder weglassen.

Alles in allem macht das auf mich einen hingebastelten Eindruck. Wenn du mit der Seite Geld verdienen möchtest, nimm dir einen Profi oder knie dich richtig in die Materie rein.

Sorry für dei harte Kritik,aber bei einer gewerblichen Seite gelten für mich nunmal andere Maßstäbe.

Lass die Seite auch dringend von einem Anwalt prüfen, denn gerade wenn man übers Internet verkauft, kann ein kleiner Fehler direkt richtig Geld kosten.


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Christine (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*



Joachim schrieb:


> @Else
> Also IE6 ist ja nun auch wirklich nicht mehr ganz frisch ...



[OT]Ja, Jochim, ich weiß. Hab ich auch nur auf dem Läppie, weil ich ihn noch brauche für ein uraltes CMS.[/OT]


----------



## Wolfgang (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

Hallo
@ Axel
sorry aber mit dem IE gehe ich nie ins Netz und habe es auch dementsprechend nicht ausprobiert. Ich nutze Firefox 3.5 und damit klappts gut.
@ Joachim
 ja, die Seite ist mit Joomla gemacht und die Verlinkung von eurer Seite ist gleich erledigt.
@ Elmar
ich denke wenn man Interesse an nicht alltäglichen Teichen hat und den Bau kurz beschrieben bekommt in Wort und Bild, dann muss man sich halt ein wenig Zeit nehmen. Ich weiß auch nicht ob es eine Rolle spielt, wieviele Leute gerade auf meiner HP sind??? Wie schon geschrieben, funktioniert es mit Firefox prima.
@ Uwe und Christine
danke für die


----------



## Wolfgang (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

Hallo Heiko
ich denke ich hab es hier mit einem Provi in Sachen HP zu tun. Es ist meine erste HP und ich muss zugeben das ich deine Kritik erstmal mehrfach gelesen habe und in einigen Dingen gebe ich dir recht, zB. Gästebuch. War erst nicht geplant, dann war ich aber doch sehr neugirig, bezüglich des Feedbacks, wie will ich das anders bekommen? Außerdem , wer will nicht auch mal gelobt werden lala1
Der Katalog heißt so, weil es kein Internetschop ist und meinen Kunden nur angezeigt werden soll, was ich alles anbieten kann. In Punkto Vielfalt, hättest du etwas mehr gelesen, hättest du gemerkt das es nur der Anfang ist und immer mehr erweitert wird.
Die Wetterbox ist für die Leute als Gimmik gedacht, die sich unsere Anlage mal anschauen wollen.
Die eine oder andere Anmerkung lasse ich mir durch den Kopf gehen und werde sie korrigieren. 
Die Seite ist und wird von meinem Anwalt geprüft.
Danke dir für deine Kritik, ich hatte ja schließlich auch drum gebeten, du wirst sehen, der eine oder andere Punkt wird sich ändern.


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

Hallo,


Wolfgang schrieb:


> ich denke ich hab es hier mit einem Provi in Sachen HP zu tun.


Profi nicht gerade, aber ich habe einige Jahre Nebenberuflich einige Internetauftritte von Firmen realisiert und mehrere Onlineshops erstellt, welche ich noch betreue.


Wolfgang schrieb:


> Es ist meine erste HP und ich muss zugeben das ich deine Kritik erstmal mehrfach gelesen habe und in einigen Dingen gebe ich dir recht, zB. Gästebuch.


Das Gästebuch hat auch den Nachteil, das du dich darum kümmern mußt. Wie wird das denn derzeit gesteuert? Sind die Einträge direkt sichtbar oder müssen die von dir freigeschaltet werden? Letzteres wäre die bessere Variante.


Wolfgang schrieb:


> War erst nicht geplant, dann war ich aber doch sehr neugirig, bezüglich des Feedbacks, wie will ich das anders bekommen?


Ganz einfach: Kommen Interessenten aufgrund deiner Seite zu dir, funktioniert dein Konzept. Wenn nicht, läuft was falsch. Was nutzen dir denn 100 Einträge im Gästebuch aber kein gewonnener Kunde?


Wolfgang schrieb:


> Der Katalog heißt so, weil es kein Internetschop ist und meinen Kunden nur angezeigt werden soll, was ich alles anbieten kann.


Dann hätte ich das auch genau so umgesetzt. Ein Katalog wird nunmal mit "Bestellen" verbunden.


Wolfgang schrieb:


> In Punkto Vielfalt, hättest du etwas mehr gelesen,


Genau das ist der Punkt. Der normale Internetnutzer, der eine Dienstleistung sucht, der liest nicht, der "scannt" deine Seite erst einmal ab. Das passiert innerhalb weniger Sekunden. In diesen wenigen Sekunden mußt du soviel Interesse wecken, dass der Besucher zum Interessenten wird. Beobachte mal dein eigenes Verhalten im Internet und vor allem beim durchstöbern, nicht beim gezielten suchen. 



Wolfgang schrieb:


> .
> Die Wetterbox ist für die Leute als Gimmik gedacht, die sich unsere Anlage mal anschauen wollen.


Gimmiks haben den Nachteil, dass sie meist nach Hobby und nicht nach Profi aussehen. Ich würde sie an deiner Stelle weglassen.


Wolfgang schrieb:


> Die Seite ist und wird von meinem Anwalt geprüft.


Ich bin kein Rechtsexperte, daher lasse ich solche Dinge immer von Leuten machen, die sich damit auskennen. Aber wenn man dein Impressum liest und sich dann mal ein wenig über Disclaimer informiert:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disclaimer#Rechtliche_Bewertung_2

So kommt einem der Gedanke, dass dein Impressum zumindest fragwürdig ist. Ein Impressum muss bestimmte Daten beinhalten. Mehr als gefordert kann sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen. Bezüglich deines Kataloges, solltest du dich wirklich eingehend informieren, ob da nicht doch die gleichen Anforderungen erfüllt sein müssen, wie bei einem Onlineshop.

Ein "normaler" Anwalt soltle das nicht prüfen, da würde ich mich an einen Spezialisten wenden. Der kostet zwar entsprechend, kommt dich aber mit Sicherheit billiger als eine Abmahnung eines Mitbewerbers.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Annett (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

Guten Abend.

Zum Thema Haftungsausschluß hätte ich da auch noch einen Link: http://www.e-recht24.de/muster-disclaimer.htm

Das Internetrecht hat immer wieder sein Tücken, weil es keine direkt darauf bezogenen Regelungen/Gesetze gibt. Leider...


----------



## Wolfgang (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

Hi Annett
danke für deinen Tip


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: HP ist online*

Moin Wolfgang,

ich finde Deine HP gut. (Dodi auch).

Ist ja schließlich für privat... und so etwas muss man überhaupt erstmal hinbekommen. Kann mit gut vorstellen, wieviel Arbeit da drin steckt


----------

